# No longer self employed, now no benefits??



## mikeyclare (6 Oct 2013)

Hi, I have a friend who has recently closed their business after 20 years and has been told they are not entitled to the dole. Surely this cannot be right?? Is he expected to live on fresh air??? This country seems incredible considering how many jobs he created over the years!


----------



## emeralds (6 Oct 2013)

As a self-employed person he more than likely paid a Class S social insurance contribution. This does not entitle him to job seekers benefit. 
Lots of info on this link.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ed_people/self_employed_and_unemployment.html


----------



## Joe_90 (6 Oct 2013)

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Self-Employed-Contributions.aspx

They may qualify for the means tested benefit?


----------



## jackswift (6 Oct 2013)

I have a friend


----------



## Joe_90 (6 Oct 2013)

No need for cynicism in this case see post at the same time http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1353908#post1353908


----------



## amtc (6 Oct 2013)

There was an item about this on Ireland AM on TV3 within the last two weeks. I cannot recall the name of the guy. Anyway I was always under the same belief, but this expert said that was incorrect. It just takes a few more hoops to jump though, and even SW were not always aware of these hoops. He also said in the short term, illness benefit would be approved were there circumstances that gave rise.


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2013)

As mentioned above, self-employed persons pay Class S PRSI, which only counts towards a pension.   There is no entitlement to jobseeker or illness benefit with Class S contributions.

If the former self-employed person is available for work, they can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means-tested.

If a person is unfit for work and has no entitlement to Illness Benefit, they may be eligible for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (if the illness is short-term) or Disability Allowance (if the illness is long-term).  Both schemes are also means-tested.


----------



## Subtitle (7 Oct 2013)

jackswift said:


> I have a friend


 
Indeed................
I  for one, don't doubt that you have


----------

